# San Juan backcountry



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Nick,

I believe it is. Check with ED first though, as there are lots of other options around the area for snowmobile/skiing access. Ed owns the cat operation and is a super nice guy. I'll email you his address so you can contact him. Let me know when you're headed down there, i'm due for a visit myself.

Frenchy


----------



## pyramid (Nov 19, 2006)

Better wait for snow, we are low in that respect.


----------



## Beav212 (Apr 17, 2006)

Unfortunatley it looks like the season is a "no-go" for San Juan snow cat. Ed would probably be open to letting you make some tracks in the area though. you'll find all the contact info you need on the website: http://www.sanjuansnowcat.com/ . If anyone thinks they're headed that way let me know, I've got a great place to stay if you're driving...


----------

